# Premiere Pro 2 Projekt in After Effects importieren?



## trommeldidum (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo !

Weis jemand, warum After Effects nicht die effekte, schnitte, einstellungen, veränderungen usw. von premiere beim import des projektfiles übernimmt?
ich habe die komplette cs2 suite... auch wenn ich in premiere über *datei/adobe dynamic link/neue after effects komposition... *arbeite, kommt leider nicht das projekt aus premiere in AE *so* an, wie ich es mir gerade wünsche, bzw. wie es in premiere erstellt wurde...

Bitte helft mir! ich möchte die renderengine von after effects benutzen, da diese nunmal fehlerfrei arbeitet... danke


----------



## trommeldidum (21. Juni 2007)

ergänzung:

der export als AAF unter premiere t auch nicht recht... es kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

*Cannot export video effect "AE.ADBE RGB Color Corrector" (Sequence: "Sequenz 01", Video Track: "Video 2" (#2), Position: 0, Time: 00:00:00:00) because it is not supported. Effect was ignored.*

bin mit meinem latein am ende


----------



## trommeldidum (21. Juni 2007)

t = t         ...........


----------



## trommeldidum (21. Juni 2007)

also der Buchstabe t sollte lauten f u n z t . ich weiss ja nciht was hier los ist, aber darf man das  wort nicht schreiben?

ich kapier gar nix mehr...


----------



## Nico (21. Juni 2007)

Das "Production Studio" von AE ist eigentlich eine "One Way"-Geschichte. Von AE nach PP, Encore...

Wenn Du von PP nach AE willst => Copy/Paste...


----------



## trommeldidum (21. Juni 2007)

aha, eine sequenz ließ sich zwar von PP nach AE pasten, aber AE wußte dennoch die einstellungen für das video nicht. keine blenden keine effekte. wozu kann man eigentlich in AE ein PP projekt importieren :suspekt:

weiter gehts


----------



## Nico (21. Juni 2007)

Woher soll AE die Blenden etc. kennen, wenn sie in diesem Prog nicht vorhanden sind? Du musst natürlich zuerst in PP ein neues AE-projekt anlegen, dann pasten...



> wozu kann man eigentlich in AE ein PP projekt importieren



Ja wofür wohl? => Effekte, Animationen, Rotoscoping... Aber wie gesagt, normalerweise geht man auch den umgekehrten Weg => Von AE nach PP.... Vielleicht sind in den neuen CS3-Versionen Verbesserungen programmiert worden...


----------

